# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Các quán cà phê được yêu thích tại Sài Gòn - Cafe Sai Gon

## hangnt

*Những quán được nhiều người yêu thích không phụ thuộc vào diện tích, mức độ đầu tư hạ tầng mà ở không gian, mức độ thoải mái và thái độ phục vụ.

Princess and the Pea*






Lấy ý tưởng từ câu chuyện cổ tích nổi tiếng "Nàng công chúa và hạt đậu" của nhà văn chuyên viết chuyện thiếu nhi Andersen, cà phê Princess and the Pea tái hiện khung trời cổ tích với những con búp bê thủ công đẹp mắt, những bức tranh giả cổ treo dọc hành lang, những mẫu in hoa trên rèm cửa, những chiếc bình pha lê đầy bánh quy, những chiếc lồng chim bằng đồng… đáng yêu và sinh động khiến ta như sống lại những ngày tháng vô tư, trong sáng ngày nào.

_Địa chỉ: Princess and the Pea cafe, 63/18 Pasteur, Q. 1, TP. HCM._

*Phía ngày nắng mới*






Ô cửa sổ mở hướng về mặt trời đón niềm vui, hạnh phúc cũng như bỏ lại những buồn bã đã qua là ý tưởng tên, thiết kế hay tông màu trắng của quán. Đến đây, bạn sẽ có cảm giác như đang thư giãn trong một không gian thưởng thức cà phê đúng nghĩa để chiêm nghiệm những quy luật của cuộc sống.

_Địa chỉ: Phía Ngày Nắng Mới - 264M Lê Văn Sỹ, P.14, Q.3, TP.HCM._

*Vừng ơi mở ra*






Ngay từ cái tên, nơi này đã khiến mọi người mỉm cười khi nhớ cuộc chiến thông minh, gan dạ của "Alibaba và 40 tên cướp". Điều khiến người ta bật cười tiếp theo là vị trí toạ lạc “không giống ai” của quán. Này nhé, đầu tiên là cánh khuất sau cánh cửa gỗ nhỏ đóng kín, một lối đi ốp gỗ, cầu thang xoăn ốc cũ kỹ rồi lại hai cánh cửa. Ly kỳ và huyền bí như lối đi vào nơi giáu của àải của những tên cuớp ngày xưa, để rồi sau cánh cửa cuối cùng, mở ra một kho báu là không gian dễ chịu, du dương trong tiếng nhạc, của những bộ bàn ghế cổ, chiếc tivi đen trắng, chiếc giường với hai chiếc vali da cổ để làm bàn…

_Địa chỉ: Vừng ơi mở ra, 17 Ngô Thời Nhiệm, Q.3, TP.HCM (lầu 1 tiệm rửa xe Cao Thái)._

*Country House*




Country House thu hút những tín đồ ghiền cà phê và những bạn trẻ thích "lê la" quán xá ở không gian cực rộng và được đầu tư quy mô. Hoành tráng như thế nên không thể chấm điểm quán ở từng góc ngồi mà ở từng phân cảnh như khu vực hồ nước, khu vực nhà đá, khu vực cối xay gió, miền quê Hà Lan hay phong vị Đà Lạt…

Đây cũng là nơi rất nhiều đoàn phim chọn làm bối cảnh cho những cảnh quay lãng mạn. Đó là lý do của việc nếu thường xuyên đến đây, bạn sẽ có cơ hội gặp gỡ và trò chuyện với các thần tượng mình yêu thích như Thanh Háng, Minh Hằng, Lan Ngọc, Bình Minh…

_Địa chỉ: Country House, 18C Phan Văn Trị, Phường 10, Quận Gò Vấp, TP.HCM._

*Trầm*


Giống như tên gọi, không gian, âm nhạc trong quán đều khiến mọi người tìm thấy sự thanh thản, bình yên trong tâm hồn. Cảm giác như đang sống lại những ngày tuổi thơ hồn nhiên, cắp sách đến trường hay lang thang dạo chơi trong khu vườn nghe chim hót, nghe gió trêu đùa trên tóc…

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Trầm, 100 Trần Huy Liệu, P.15, Q.Phú Nhuận, TP.HCM._


_Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn - cac quan cafe o Sai Gon_

----------


## hangnt

*Gác Hoa*




Vừa là quán cà phê vừa là shop hoa nên không gian của quán luôn dễ chịu. Ngoài ra những cánh đồng hoa lavender vẽ tay trên tường, những bó hoa tươi được cắm công phu trên bàn, trên kệ sách hay vườn treo nhiều màu sắc ngay ghế xích đu khiến quán càng trở nên thân thiện.

_Địa chỉ: Gác Hoa (Attic) Cafe - 92/17 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, P.6, Q.3, TP.HCM._

*The Journey*




Với màu trắng tạo cảm giác nguyên sơ và thanh bình cùng phong cách trang trí khá Tây, The Jouney mang đến cảm giác yên ổn, thanh bình của một mái ấm cho những hành khách đã mệt mỏi sau một cuộc hành trình dài. Để không ít người, sau những tất bật của cuộc sống lại tranh thủ tạt vào quán, tranh thu lấy lại cân bằng để tiếp tục cuộc hành trình.

Dù vậy, quán vẫn có một hạt sạn vừa là điểm trừ, vừa là điểm cộng: các đêm nhạc. Điểm cộng vì nó tạo được một dấu ấn rất riêng của quán nhưng vào những đêm như thế, không gian của quán càng bó buộc, khiến không ít khách không thoải mái.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê The Journey, 158/12 Trần Huy Liệu, P.15, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP.HCM._

*Du Miên*


Được coi như quán cà phê gói gọn 4 mùa trong năm với không khí trong lành buổi sáng, oi bức vào buổi trưa, chút giao mùa lúc trời chiều và se lạnh vào buổi tối, Du Miên là điểm dừng chân phù hợp với tất cả tâm trạng trong bất kỳ thời điểm. Ngoài ra, một vài bạn trẻ còn đồn quán có “cái dớp” khá thú vị là ai hợp với quán, thì cứ đưa bạn gái đến là chia tay. Chia tay xong, quen nguời khác, đưa đến quán, lại chia tay. Vòng tròn này cứ tiếp diễn đến khi người đó không dám đưa bạn gái tiếp theo vào quán. Điều này chỉ là lời đồn do vô tình trùng hợp với hoàn cảnh của vài người. Song lại trở thành một thách thức ngọt ngào dành cho các cặp đôi đang yêu muốn khẳng định sự bền chặt của mình.

_Địa chỉ: Cafe Du Miên, 48/9A Hồ Biểu Chánh, P. 11, Quận Phú Nhuận, TP. HCM._

*Cacophony*


Với không gian rock sôi động, Sài thành nhộn nhịp và phố cổ trầm lặng tại các tầng của quán, Cacophony có thể giải toả gần như mọi tâm trạng từ mệt mỏi, lo lắng đến cảm giác muốn đập phá một thứ gì đó của những vị khách đến quán.

Bên cạnh đó, là một trong những quán gần như duy nhất của Sài Gòn tái hiện sắc nét những con phố cổ của Hà Nội, thú quen cà phê bên những mái hiên… Cacophony như xoa dịu nỗi nhớ của những người con tha hương hay giúp những bạn trẻ của mọi miền hiểu hơn về vùng đất ngàn năm văn hiến.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Cacophony, 57H Tú Xương, Q.3, TP.HCM._

*Acoustic*




Với sự xuất hiện hàng loạt của các quán rock, Acoustic vẫn giữ vị trí cao trong lòng khán giả với việc liên tục giới thiệu với mọi người những đêm diễn ấn tượng và thực sự có dấu ấn vào các ngày cuối tuần hay các dịp đặc biệt.

Đến Acoustic, những người đam mê như sống với những âm thanh cuồng nhiệt, còn những người chưa từng yêu thích, cũng bị những tiết tấu sôi nổi của dòng nhạc lôi cuốn theo lúc nào không hay. Để khi tiếng nhạc tạm dừng, lại có cảm giác mọi lo lắng, phiền muộn như đã bị đẩy lùi.

_Địa chỉ: Acoustic, 6E1 Ngô Thời Nhiệm, P.7, Q.3, TP.HCM._


_Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn - cac quan cafe o Sai Gon_

----------


## Woona

trong Tp.HCM nhiều quán cafe đẹp thật
ở ngoài bắc cũng có nhưng ko được đẹp như trong đó

----------


## ngominh887

*Công ty chúng tôi xin trân trọng giới thiệu các loại cà phê hạt rang Arabica chất lượng cao, cung cấp cho các nhà hàng cao cấp, khách sạn, quán cafe...*


*Chào bán số lượng lớn cà phê hạt rang Arabica chất lượng cao xuất khẩu.*

*Chuyên cung cấp các loại cà phê pha capuchino, espresso...*
*Chi tiết xin liên hệ:*
*WWW. caphesieusach.com : ĐT. 0973.294.633 . 0903.126.048.*
*Rất hân hạnh được hợp tác thành công.*
*Trân trọng!*

----------


## ngon123

Giữa cuộc đời bon chen bận rộn bất kỳ ai cũng cần  những  giây phút thư giãn, vui chơi với bạn bè, gia đình hoặc những giây  phút  lắng đọng suy nghĩ về cuộc đời. 
Eden Café với thảm cỏ xanh mượt, hồ nước trong và những chú cá tung tăng bơi lội sẽ giúp các bạn thư giãn.



Quán cách xa mặt đường lớn nên sẽ tạo cho bạn những giây   phút yên tĩnh, lắng đọng. Dòng nhạc được chọn lựa kỹ càng sẽ làm cho  các  bạn cảm thấy thoải mái như ở chính nhà mình.


Click this bar to view the full image.




Nếu bạn là một người muốn tìm hiểu học hỏi và thực tập   tiếng anh thì hãy đến với chúng tôi tại quán có những người nước ngoài   luôn luôn sẵn sàng giao tiếp để giúp bạn trao dồi tiếng anh.



Đến với quán bạn có thể chọn riêng cho mình một không gian để trao đổi, vui chơi và họp mặt gia đình.



Nếu bạn là một người yêu thiên nhiên thì quán chúng tôi   sẽ làm thỏa mãn đam mê của bạn với những hàng cây xanh tươi và hoa luôn   nở bốn mùa, những chú gà, vịt, chó là những động vật dễ thương, đáng  yêu  và gần gũi với con người.



Chúng tôi còn nhận đặt tiệc *sinh nhật, họp mặt, event và …..* Với đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, đầu bếp nổi tiếng đạt tiêu chuẩn *3 sao*. Với dàn âm thanh, ánh sáng chuyên nghiệp sẽ mang đến cho bạn những phút giây tuyệt vời nhất cùng gia đình và người thân. 

*Đặc biệt chuyên tổ chức tiệc barbecue với các món nướng  cực kỳ đặc sắc và hấp dẫn*


Click this bar to view the full image.





Click this bar to view the full image.




Nhận : Cho thuê phòng tiêu chuẩn 4 sao ( máy lạnh,âm   thanh, ánh sáng, bartender). Cho thuê khuôn viên quán, tổ chức họp, hội   nghị với phòng tiêu chuẩn có sức chứa 50 người.
*
Địa chỉ : 98/14 Đường Linh Đông, P. Linh Đông, Q. Thủ Đức*
*Hotline : 0938763899 Mr Ngôn*

*Tất cả lợi nhuận của Eden café được sử dụng cho mái ấm Agape Children House*

Click this bar to view the full image.




Bản đồ : http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Eden+C...m&z=16&iwloc=A

----------


## rose

không gian ở Eden cafe đẹp thật

----------


## hien khanh

Link coffee - 92/8 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, Q.3

----------


## chém_gió

xin giới thiệu với các bạn Saigon chém gió club - cafe cho các bạn thích chém gió cùng với chương trình giao lưu am nhạc hằng đêm với ghi ta, piano... địa chỉ: 63/2 Le van sy, f13,q.phu nhuan. chúc các bạn vui vẻ, thoải mái!

----------


## bukafe

*KHUYẾN MÃI:** TRONG DỊP LỄ KHAI TRƯƠNG, BUKAFE SẼ GIẢM GIÁ 20% TRÊN TỔNG HÓA ĐƠN (Kể cả thức uống + thức ăn nhẹ) từ 26/10 - 20/11 và sẽ phát hành thẻ MEMBERCARD discount 20% cho khách hàng thân thiết. HSD của membercard đến 31/12/2012


**
BUKAFE được khai trương vào ngày 26/10/2012. Tọa lạc tại lầu 1 – Số 43 Nguyễn Hữu Cầu, P.Tân Định, Q.1, TP.HCM . BUKAFE nằm ngay góc ngã 3 của Đường Nguyễn Hữu Cầu và Thạch Thị Thanh. Để đi lên BUKAFE, các bạn đến ngay mặt tiền Thạch Thị Thanh sẽ gặp ngay cổng vào của quán, dừng xe và được bảo vệ dắt lên lề, lấy thẻ và đi lên thẳng lầu 1. 



BUKAFE được gọi là café sách, hay đúng hơn còn được gọi là café truyện. Ở BUKAFE có một số lượng các truyện Manga hot nhất hiện nay, được đông đảo bạn trẻ ưa chuộng. Trong đó có rất nhiều tác phẩm của các tác giả nổi tiếng như Han Yu Rang, Hwang Mi Ri, Won, Soo-Yeon, AOYAMA Gosho…. 



Ngoài ra, BUKAFE luôn cập nhật mới những tập truyện hài hước, vui nhộn, có thể giúp độc giả giảm stress sau những ngày căng thẳng và mệt mỏi như: Shin – Cậu bé bút chì , Thần Đồng Đất Việt, Ô Long Viện, Chú Thòong, ….





Bên cạnh đó, BUKAFE còn là thư viện về tiểu thuyết tình cảm. Đặc biệt là ngôn tình Trung Quốc đang rất được nhiều độc giả đón nhận và được các nhà xuất bản như Bách Việt, Quảng Văn, Đinh Tị,Sách Việt, Văn Việt… đầu tư và dịch thuật. Những tác phẩm của các tác giả như: Cố Mạn, Trang Trang, Đường Thất Công Tử, Tân Di Ổ, Thanh Sam Lạc Thác, Nhân Hải Trung, Minh Hiểu Khê… luôn đầy đủ và cập nhật các tác phẩm mới 1 cách nhanh nhất. Còn có những tác phẩm rất hay của các tác giả Việt Nam hiện nay như: Để hôn em lần nữa – Trần Thu Trang, Gái già xì tin – Nguyễn Thu Thủy, Son môi – Gào, Cung đường vàng nắng – Dương Thụy …



Có thể nói, BUKAFE như một thư viện mini thu nhỏ. Với những ai say mê về các công trình kiến trúc có thể tìm đến. Tại đây, luôn có các loại sách kiến trúc dù trong hay ngoài nước. Những ai đam mê du lịch nhưng chưa có thời gian để trải nghiệm thực tại thì hãy đến với BUKAFE nơi chứa đựng những cuốn sách về các nước, các khu vực, từ nền văn minh xa xưa cho đến thế giới hiện nay.


Những ai bận rộn và luôn có niềm đam mê về công nghệ có thể tìm thấy các tạp chí như: Oto – xe máy, Thế giới vi tính, … Những bạn nữ năng động hay tháo vát có thể đọc những tạp chí như : Bếp, Nấu ăn gia đình; hay các chuyên phẩm về thời trang như : Her world, Phụ Nữ …



Thực đơn của BUKAFE rất phong phú. Thức uống nước ngoài được đông đảo bạn trẻ ưa chuộng hiện nay như: Italian Coffee, Coffee Blended, Cookies, Chocolate, Caramel, Italian Soda, Chiller – Yogurt – Smoothies, Lipton Tea , Soft drink … Ngoài ra BUKAFE vẫn có Café hương vị Việt Nam dành cho những khách hàng chưa quen với café của Ý. Café được sử dụng ở BUKAFE hoàn toàn 100% từ hạt Arabica, loại hạt café ngon nhất trên thế giới hiện nay, và café hoàn toàn không pha chế bất cứ các hóa chất độc hại khác. Đặc biệt món chủ đạo của quán là BUKAFE MATCHA, Trà Xanh được sử dụng tại BUKAFE là Trà Xanh thượng phẩm và nguyên chất, không trộn thêm bất cứ loại trà xanh rẻ tiền nào khác trên thị trường. Nên BUKAFE có thể tự hào mang đến cho quý khách hàng những thức uống chất lượng và hảo hạng. Bên cạnh đó các bạn có thể thưởng thức những món ăn nhẹ kèm theo như: Cá viên, Bò viên, Heo viên, Tôm viên, Xúc xích, hay khoai tây chiên, khoai tây lốc xoáy kèm phô mai, Cơm cháy chà bông... 


Vào buổi trưa các ngày trong tuần, khách hàng có thể dùng cơm trưa Văn Phòng ngay tại quán; trong một không gian ấm cúng, mát mẻ, thư thái , quý khách dùng cơm xong có thể nghỉ ngơi 1 vài phút trước khi bắt tay vào công việc của buổi chiều.Thực đơn được thay đổi thường xuyên để tránh việc gây nhàm chán cho khách hàng. Sắp tới BUKAFE sẽ có những món ăn đặc biệt dành cho cuối tuần mang đậm hương vị Huế.
BUKAFE sử dụng mạng internet cáp quang của Viettel nên tốc độ đường truyền rất nhanh và mạnh, đặc biệt là có thể vào mạng Facebook hay Wordpress 1 cách dễ dàng, quý khách có thể mang theo laptop, máy tính bảng hay điện thoại di động để làm việc hay chơi game trong một không gian rất thoải mái và tự do.



Đặc biệt BUKAFE chú trọng tới việc phát triển dịch vụ giao hàng tận nơi cho các khách hàng trong vòng bán kính 3km kể từ vị trí của quán. Đặc biệt sẽ miễn phí cho đơn hàng có giá trị trên 100k. Ngoài ra khách hàng gọi giao hàng tận nơi sẽ được ưu đãi lớn là sẽ được giảm giá 20% giá trị tổng đơn hàng. 

Hãy thử đến với BUKAFE và hãy xem BUKAFE như là nhà của mình và tận hưởng sự thoải mái nhất mà BUKAFE mang lại cho các bạn.*

----------


## Nobody

Quán BuKafe ở trên đẹp quá! Hôm qua mình cũng mới đi 1 quán cà phê sách về:Hub Book Coffee ko biết bạn nào đã tới đó chưa? Ở địa chỉ 18A Cộng Hòa, Tân Bình đấy! Mới phát hiện ra cái góc cho ngày cuối tuần nhâm nhi cà phê và đọc sách thật thú vị! "Mộc" và "lặng" là cảm giác khi mình tới đó!

----------


## mrteo

*OLIVE COFFEE LOUNGE
*
Nằm gần trung tâm thành phố, đến với *Olive Coffee Lounge* bạn sẽ khá ấn tượng và choáng ngợp với vẻ đẹp sang trọng, lịch sự & thu hút.

Kết hợp nét quyến rũ của ngôi biệt thự mang phong cách Địa Trung Hải với những điểm nhấn trang trí sống động hiện đại và sang trọng, *Olive Coffee Lounge* tạo ra một không gian thư giãn mang phong cách quyến rũ và lịch lãm.

Mỗi không gian được thiết kế và trang trí khác nhau, mang lại không khí ấm cúng, yên tĩnh.
*Olive Coffee Lounge* được chia làm 3 khu vực:
Khu vực chính - tầng trệt : Không gian sang trọng, lịch sự, là nơi để các vị khách doanh nghiệp gặp nhau, bàn chuyện làm ăn, hội họp…
_Khu vực tầng trệt_

Khu vực trên lầu : Không gian yên tĩnh, ấm cúng. Thích hợp cho những buổi họp mặt nhỏ cùng bạn bè hoặc hẹn hò…
_Khu vực trên lầu_


Khu vực ngoài trời : Nếu bạn muốn ngắm nhìn thành phố, bạn có thể ngồi tại lang can, hoặc khu ban công, tầng thượng, được thiết kế rộng rãi và thoáng mát, ngồi nơi đây bạn như được hòa quyện cùng với thiên nhiên, tĩnh lặng ngắm thành phố náo nhiệt dưới chân mình
_Khu vực tầng thượng_

Đặc biệt, với những tấm rèm treo hờ, phân cách thành mỗi không gian riêng biệt tạo cảm giác thoải mái, dễ chịu dành cho những bạn muốn có một không gian riêng tư, kín đáo để trò chuyện, tâm sự.
Quán còn đặc biệt thiết kế Mini bar dành những nhóm thích sôi động - không gian dành riêng cho những khách thích shisha.


_Mini bar_

Ngoài ra, *Olive Coffee Lounge* còn là một địa điểm rất thích hợp cho những bạn trẻ đam mê nhiếp ảnh.
Nếu may mắn bạn sẽ được nhìn thấy các ngôi sao nổi tiếng trong nước đến đây tìm kiếm những không gian đẹp, phù hợp để chụp ảnh.
_Á hậu Hoàng My_




_Siêu mẫu Hoàng Yến_


_Ca sĩ Hồ Ngọc Hà_


Đến với *Olive Coffee Lounge* còn có nhiều loại thức uống đặc biệt. Các loại thức uống tại *Olive* đều được pha chế với công thức riêng mang hương vị đặc trưng, khác biệt so với những nơi khác.
_Thức uống_


Bên cạnh sự phong phú về thức uống thì *Olive Coffee Lounge* còn hấp dẫn thực khách bởi những món ăn Âu, Á. Những món ăn Âu được chế biến từ những đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, sáng tạo từ cách trang trí cho đến hương vị, mang đến cho thực khách trải nghiệm mới về thế giới ẩm thực.
_Món ăn_


*Olive Coffee Lounge* là một nhà hàng, cà phê sang trọng, cao cấp nhưng giá cả lại rất phải chăng. Bạn có thể tham khảo menu tại đây.
**_Menu phong phú_


Đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình, chu đáo, cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và thân thiện mang đến cho thực khách cái nhìn hoàn hảo hơn về *Olive Coffee Lounge.*


*Điều quan trọng nữa là* đến với *Olive Coffee Lounge* vào các ngày cuối tuần (T5-T6-T7-CN) bạn sẽ được thưởng thức những chương trình live với các ca khúc Việt Nam cũng như Quốc Tế, xua tan đi những mệt nhọc, ưu phiền sau những ngày làm việc căng thẳng, mệt mỏi.
**_Chương trình ca nhạc Live ( 4 ngày/tuần)_


Ngoài ra , *Olive Coffee Lounge* còn là địa điểm lý tưởng để tổ chức Event , Party.

_Ca sĩ Võ Trọng Phúc_


_Đêm nhạc tưởng nhớ cố nhạc sỹ Phạm Duy_


Hãy để *Olive Coffee Lounge* trở thành thói quen của bạn .


Thông tin *Olive Coffee Lounge*
Địa chỉ : 84 Trần Huy Liệu, Quận Phú Nhuận, TP.HCM
Facebook : www.facebook.com/OliveCoffeeLounge
Điện thoại : 08 6684 6313

----------


## ryota1407

vào Olive trú cái nóng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng cho ngày đầu tuần nào ^^

----------


## travel

tuần nào mình cũng đi ngang mà chưa ghé vào lần nào  :cuoi1: . Giá thế nào bạn ơi :3.

----------


## ryota1407

buổi trưa đến rồi,wa Olive ăn cơm văn phòng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

> tuần nào mình cũng đi ngang mà chưa ghé vào lần nào . Giá thế nào bạn ơi :3.


giá cả phải chăng thôi,có cơm trưa văn phòng,bạn cứ ghé ủng hộ nhé ^^

----------


## ryota1407

vào Olive trú cái nắng nóng nực thui nào hihi

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức ly cafe

----------


## travel

> giá cả phải chăng thôi,có cơm trưa văn phòng,bạn cứ ghé ủng hộ nhé ^^


Phải chăng là từ bnhiu tới bnhiu bạn, hì, phải chăng thì chỗ nào cũng phải chăng  :tongue:

----------


## ryota1407

lên cho những ai chưa bít về Olive

----------


## ryota1407

lên Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào ^o^

----------


## ryota1407

trưa nóng quá,vào Olive để thêm mát lạnh nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

lên cho quán Olive đẹp mê ly nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

vào Olive trú nóng nào mọi người ơi

----------


## ryota1407

vào Olive thưởng thức cafe nào

----------


## ryota1407

lên cho ly cafe vào đêm ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cafe nhạc nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive nhăm nhi cơm trưa văn phòng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

nóng quá,vào Olive thôi nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

sáng sớm thức dậy đến Olive làm cái diểm tâm nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

các bạn đã sẵn sàng ăn cơm trưa văn phòng tại Olive chưa ^^

----------


## ryota1407

vào Olive trú cái nóng thôi  :Frown:

----------


## ryota1407

lên cho Olive đẹp lộng lẫy

----------


## ryota1407

buổi sáng tốt lành nhé mọi người  :Smile:

----------


## ryota1407

buổi trưa đến uống cafe tại olive thôi ^^

----------


## ryota1407

có ai wa Olive với mình hok ta ^^

----------


## taigames991

top lên cao nào kiếm it link

__________________________________________________  _______

tai game dien thoai tai game ai la trieu phu tai game angry birds tai game kim cuong tai game pikachu

tai game fruit ninja tai game chicken invaders tai game dao vang

----------


## ryota1407

cuối tuần vào Olive cafe thư giãn nào

----------


## ryota1407

trưa rồi,đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa van phòng thôi hihi

----------


## ryota1407

cuối tuần rồi,cùng đến Olive lưu lại những khoảnh khác nào

----------


## ryota1407

đầu tuần đến Olive thưởng thức ly cafe nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn cơm trưa văn phòng thôi nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

ghé Olive cafe thôi,có ai đi với mình hông ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn cơm trưa thôi nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cafe thôi nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng thôi

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn cơm trưa văn phòng thôi ^^

----------


## ryota1407

wa Olive cafe thôi nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

trời mưa rồi,vào Olive trú mưa nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

cuối tuần vào Olive thôi nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào ^^

----------


## bethukuty857

*bài viết hay.......lên top luôn ...............................*

----------


## ryota1407

cuối tuần rồi wa Olive thôi mọi người ơi ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn cơm trưa văn phòng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

nắng wá,wa Olive thôi mọi người ơi ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đầu tuần vào Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng ngon mê ly ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn cơm trưa văn phòng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive trú cái nóng của Sài Gòn thui  :Frown:

----------


## ryota1407

wa Olive thưởng thức cafe nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

nắng gắt quá,vào Olive trú nắng thui nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

sáng sớm ghé Olive làm tách cafe trước khi đi làm nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

vào Olive trú mưa thôi nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

lên Olive cafe thôi nào bà kon ơi ^^

----------


## ryota1407

cả ngày đi làm mệt mỏi,ghé Olive làm tách cafe cho thoải mái nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn điểm tâm sáng nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn cơm trưa văn phòng thôi nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

cùng vào Olive cafe thui nào

----------


## ryota1407

cuối tuần vào Olive thưởng thức cafe nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

cuối tuần đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive tối nay để thưởng thức cafe và nghe nhạc nào ^^

----------


## mai to my

Mình không thấy quán caphe miền đồng thảo ở phú nhuận , quán này decor đẹp , yên tĩnh , không gian ấm cúng , quán này cũng nằm trong top caphe ở sài gòn .

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn điểm tâm sáng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng ngon mê ly

----------


## ryota1407

đến thưởng thức cafe chiều nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đầu tuần wa Olive thôi nào các bạn ơi ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn cơm trưa thôi nào

----------


## ryota1407

nóng quá vào Olive cafe thôi nào

----------


## ryota1407

mưa rồi,vào Olive thôi

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn cơm trưa văn phòng thui nào

----------


## thientai206

Like princess and the pea

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

vào Olive trú nắng thui các bạn ơi

----------


## ryota1407

wa Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

trưa nóng quá vào Olive thui nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

nóng quá vào Olive thôi mọi người

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

nóng quá vào Olive thui nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn điểm tâm sáng ngon mê ly ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

wa Olive cafe nào mọi người ơi

----------


## ryota1407

tới Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào ^^

----------


## viettel756

sao không ghi địa chỉ cụ thể vậy bạn ?

----------


## ryota1407

mưa rồi vào Olive trú mưa thôi nào

----------


## midu

Eden Café đẹp thật đó, mình chưa đến đó nhưng nghe mọi người kể và xem ảnh thấy ở đó rất tuyệt. Mình thích những quán cafe sân vườn, vừa thưởng thức cafe vừa ngắm cảnh đẹp, thật sự rất dễ chịu và thoải mái

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng ngon mê ly ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

vào cafe cuối tuần thôi nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

cuối tuần rồi wa Olive cafe nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

nóng quá vào Olive thôi  :Frown:

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

mưa rồi vào Olive thôi ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

wa Olive cafe thôi nào mới người ơi

----------


## ryota1407

lại Olive ăn điểm tâm sáng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

mưa rồi vào Olive trú mưa thui nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive cafe nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn điểm tâm sáng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

nắng quá vào Olive làm ly cafe cho mát nào ^^

----------


## thientai206

bạn ryota1407 có pai là quảng cáo Olvie thái quá không

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào

----------


## ryota1407

nóng quá vào Olive trú nắng thôi

----------


## ryota1407

vào Olive trú mưa thôi nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

cuối tuần vào Olive cafe và nghe nhạc nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

nóng quá vào Olive cafe thôi nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn điểm tâm sáng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

nóng quá vào Olive thui

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn điểm tâm sáng nào

----------


## ryota1407

vào Olive ăn cơm trưa văn phòng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào

----------


## concacanh

Cafe sách trên đường Cộng Hòa cũng dc

----------


## ryota1407

thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng tại Olive nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive trú nắng thui nào

----------


## ryota1407

vào Olive ăn điểm tâm sáng với tách cafe cho ngày mới nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

chuẩn bị vào Olive xem ca nhạc thui nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn điểm tâm sáng nào

----------


## ryota1407

nóng quá vào Olive cafe thui nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

các bạn đã sẵn sàng vào olive tối nay chưa

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## quangha2k13

quán đẹp, không gian được!
đến BUKAFE - Cafe để đọc sách vào cuối tuần cũng k phải là một ý tưởng tồi!

----------


## ryota1407

các bạn đã sẵn sàng vào Olive tối nay chưa

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng ngon mê ly ^^

----------


## thanhltlt08

Ủng bộ bài viết.

Chuyên cung cấp nội thất gỗ: 08 220  15128

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng ngon mê ly

----------


## ryota1407

chuẩn bị vào Olive cafe chìu thui nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive cafe nào mọi người ơi

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

nóng quá vào Olive thôi các bạn ơi ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

mưa rồi vào Olive trú mưa thui nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào

----------


## ryota1407

trưa rồi vào Olive ăn cơm trưa văn phòng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

nóng quá vào Olive cafe thui mọi người

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn điểm tâm sáng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

vào Olive ăn cơm trưa uống cafe thôi

----------


## ryota1407

các bạn đã sẵn sàng wa Olive chưa ^^

----------


## phanmembaoco991

*Buon Com (BC)


Giới thiệu chức năng phần mềm* *BC*


*1. Chức năng đăng nhập phần mềm.
a. Lưu ý khi đăng nhập nhần mềm* *BC**: "Tấc cả tài khoản BC chuẩn là phải bắt đầu bằng tên BCxxx".


2. Giao diện chính:
-* *Phần mềm*[b] có thể chạy tốt khi các chỉ số hiển thị đầy đủ: AQ>=50,BQ>=50,AL>=1 đồng thời BL>=1 và CL>=1,AS,BS.


3. Setting chính:
- Phần mềm có chức năng chọn loại hàng, chọn giải, đánh hàng đầu trận, hàng lệch 2 giá và lệch 1 giá.


4. Betlish:


View lịch sử betlish:



>>Liên hệ:
*www.baoco.coo.me*
*Yahoo: phanmembaoco

Hotline: 0908.961.075

*

----------


## tinhyeumau21sx

*Giới thiệu website rao vặt miễn phí mới*Bạn có hàng hóa cần rao bán? Muốn quảng bá th

Giới  thiệu công ty? Hay cần rao bán nhà ðất?.... Kênh rao vặt - mua bán nào đem hiệu quả, tiết kiệm chi phí & thời gian cho bạn? Hãy lựa chọn eraovat.vn đem đến điều đó cho bạn. 
Tại sao lại chọn không chọn http://seotopaz.com/


1.Đăng rao vặt miễn phí 

2. Đăng ký tài khoản nhanh. 
3. Rao vặt được đăng lên hàng chục website rao vặt khác (chức năng loan tin) . Up tin lên top nhanh chóng 
4. Nhận tin VIP miễn phí 
5. Rao vặt của bạn sẽ nhanh chóng được google tìm thấy 

Hãy truy cập vào http://seotopaz.com/để trải nghiệm cùng chúng tôi. Hiệu quả bất ngờ. 

Mọi thắc mắc xin liên hệ qua http://seotopaz.com/ - hoặc truy cập trực tiếp vào website http://eraovat.vn

Tiện ích – Tiết kiệm – Hiệu quả 
seotopaz.com - Một cho tất cả 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## ryota1407

cuối tuần rồi vào Olive thôi ^^

----------


## ryota1407

trưa rồi vào Olive ăn cơm thôi

----------


## ryota1407

các bạn đã chuẩn bị vào Olive tối nay chưa ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào ^^

----------


## phungthanhsang01

cám ơn bạn đã sưu tầm và chia sẽ cho mọi người biết đến nólUp 1 phát cho bạn bán nhanh

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn cơm trưa văn phòng thôi

----------


## ryota1407

vào Olive cafe thui nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn điểm tâm sáng nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

mưa rồi vào Olive trú mưa thôi

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn điểm tâm sáng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

vào Olive cafe thôi nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive ăn điểm tâm sáng nào

----------


## ryota1407

mua rồi vào Olive trú mưa thui

----------


## ryota1407

có ai vào Olive cafe với mình hông ^^

----------


## duckhang

Cám ơn bạn nhé, bài viết rất hay và bổ ích

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

mưa rồi vào Olive trú mưa thôi

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive cafe cuối tuần nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## ryota1407

các bạn đã sẵn sàng wa Olive chưa ^^

----------


## ryota1407

cuối tuần vào Olive ăn điểm tâm sáng nào mọi người

----------


## ryota1407

trưa rồi vào Olive ăn cơm thôi nào

----------


## ryota1407

các bạn đã sẵn sàng vào Olive chưa

----------


## huynhlam088

có ai đi cafe tượng chưa thấy quán đó cũng dc lắm, mở cửa khoảng 20h-22h mỗi ngày có 1 ban nhạc aucotics guitar chơi ở đó :X hay lắm

----------


## ryota1407

đầu tuần vào Olive cafe thôi nào

----------


## ryota1407

trưa rồi vào Olive ăn trưa thôi nào

----------


## ryota1407

có ai vào Olive với mình hok ^^

----------


## ryota1407

vào Olive cafe nào ^^

----------


## ryota1407

trưa rồi vào Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng thôi ^^

----------


## lena1990

Qủa thật xem xong những kiểu quán cafe với những kiểu thiết kế khác nhau, mỗi quán là những phong cách riêng biệt

----------


## ryota1407

các bạn đã sẵn sàng vào Olive tối nay chưa ^^

----------


## vemaybay24h

Nhiều quá cafe hấp dẫn quá !! thích thật

----------


## dung89

Muốn gặp Sài Gòn!

----------


## cuongpjh

thích uống ở Olive nhất  :Yahoo!:

----------


## thaithuy5992

cảm giác thoải mái khi ngồi ở đây...hì

----------

